# replacing speed sensor 95 200sx



## iheartmy98markviii (Aug 1, 2010)

hello i just purchased a new speed sensor for my 95 200sx. I also just purchased the car yesterday and that's the only problem that comes up on the obd reading. Can someone please help guide me towards what i need to replace this once i get it. 
Thank you Tiffany:loser:


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

dude, is the speedometer working? if it is, its not the speed sensor. search the threads you'll find out more


----------



## PTXer (Aug 31, 2006)

Even if the speedometer isn't working it may not be the speed sensor. There are instances of bad connections in the instrument cluster that cause intermittent speedo failure and throwing the VSS code. My 97 has been doing this for years. Some say tightening screws on the back of the cluster helps, but never tried it. Like Jopet says, do a search, you'll find more.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

iheartmy98markviii,

here is the link to the solution, if its not the speed sensor:

http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-9...r-problem.html


----------



## iheartmy98markviii (Aug 1, 2010)

hey it says the link can't be found. I don't know why. And the speedometer does work just not the rpm portion it revs up as high as it can as soon as you hit the gas. I ordered a new speed sensor probably gonna put it in tomarrow to see if thats the problem. I hope So! And im not a dude im a chick lol


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, that's embarassing Sorry about that. 

Use this instead:
http://www.nissanforums.com/b14-95-...p0500-vehicle-speed-sensor-malfunction-2.html

That's VSS thread discussion as well and the link there to the solution works.
And Im not doing this just because your a chick, ok?  peace!


----------

